# LR2/Mogrify v3 - Adds Inner Border Support



## Tim Armes (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi all,

Just to let you all know that I've released v3 of LR2/Mogrify.

I’ve seen people produce some fairly impressive effects using my LR2/Mogrify plugin for Lightroom 2 and a little imagination. The latest incarnation of this plugin should allow you even more freedom to experiment with your creativity. Until now you’ve only been able to add borders to the outside of your images, but with version 3.'' you can now add borders to the inside too. By playing with the opacity of each border you can produce some great effects.

There are couple of examples on my blog:

http://www.timothyarmes.com/blog/2''9/'7/get-creative-with-lr2mogrify-v3-inner-b orders-now-supported/#more-696


Tim


----------



## Gene McCullagh (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Jul 23, 2009)

Great work Tim!!


----------



## Halfje-Bruin (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks Tim,

But when I updated the plugin with the Plugin Manager in Lightroom I got an error (something about LRlib_Trapper) but after downloading from the website and installing manually all was well.


----------



## Tim Armes (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi Kees,

You need to restart Lightroom.

Tim


----------



## Halfje-Bruin (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks Tim,

I might have tried that but I got it all working now but haven't had time to play with it yet.


----------



## Winston (Jul 26, 2009)

Very nice. Thank you.


----------



## Denis Pagé (Aug 13, 2009)

Lightroom 2.4 bug or LR2/Mogrify v3.11 bug? Don’t know but…

I tested with Lightroom 2.4 32/64 English, German and French on Mac OS 1'.5.7 (6 combinations).

If Lightroom is in 64 bits mode, all is well. But when Lightroom is set to 32 bits, clicking the color picker in either inner or outer borders settings, Lightroom just quit!


----------

